# Generator with low THD



## schmic (Jun 8, 2019)

Looking to buy a new portable Generator in the 8-10 K range. Also looking for a brand that can easily be serviced locally, is reliable and has a low THD (Total Harmonic Distortion) so I can run computers and other sensitive electronics without worries.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

This recent thread had some discussion of low-THD options, if it's helpful. 

https://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/9-generator-forum/21738-50a-receptacle-generators-w-low-thd.html#post65234


----------

